

Top 10 Latin American Startups - andreshb
http://pulsosocial.com/2009/11/25/top-10-latin-american-startups-of-2009/

======
andreshb
In your opinion, which are the most interesting?

------
Daishiman
It's missing Geelbe.

~~~
andreshb
It was measured via nominations and votes, surprisingly Geelbee did not
receive a lot of popular support.

